# A Couple Of My Charcoal Drawings



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 28, 2020)

I've always been into artwork...painting and drawing free hand. When I had major surgery in 1989 I had a lot of time on my hands so I started back drawing with charcoal.  Some were from my head and others were copied from photographs. The first was copied from the promo picture of my son's group decades ago. Son is the tallest. I signed all my work with my nickname, the name most people called me. The next is from my mind if I remember correctly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 28, 2020)

As someone who cannot even accomplish a stickman, I am always wowed by other people's artist skills.

So lovely, OneEyed.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 28, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> As someone who cannot even accomplish a stickman, I am always wowed by other people's artist skills.
> 
> So lovely, OneEyed.


My words


...and with charcoal of all things


----------



## jujube (Aug 28, 2020)

I can't draw flies. Diva, you're very talented.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 28, 2020)

nice. I cant even draw a decent stick man. lol


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 28, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva I love drawing in charcoal....such an expressive medium and your drawings are very good


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 28, 2020)

You've got great talent  @OneEyedDiva


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

Wonderful charcoals, @OneEyedDiva 
I'm always in awe of people who can draw or paint. Unfortunately, my talents lie elsewhere.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 28, 2020)

Only thing that comes to mind...........WOW, very cool!! Yes, definitely talent.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2020)

Nice work, I'm impressed!


----------



## twinkles (Aug 28, 2020)

one eye diva-they are very nice---you have a lot of talent
i can draw a stick man -does that make me an artist also?lol


----------



## Jules (Aug 28, 2020)

Very nice.  A wonderful, relaxing pastime.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Aug 28, 2020)

Great job... people are hard to capture!
I gave my grand daughter her first art lesson this summer. At 7 years old her patience is still very limited but we struggled through it. I think she even amazed herself. She tells me she wants to be an artist like me when she grows up... little does she doesn't realize it's a lifetime process.
I still remember some of the basic drawing lessons that have stayed with me after all these years, from drawing an egg with a pencil and not showing ANY strokes to mixing my own colors. 
Stick with it... as art comes in many forms.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 28, 2020)

I love these.  The shadowing is perfect.


----------



## peppermint (Aug 28, 2020)

One eyed diva...Beautiful Art Work....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments!  These are of Bob Marley. As you can see, I sketched out the first but never finished. I had forgotten about it and just found it a couple of days ago. The second was from a picture I saw in a magazine when he must've been younger. I hung that in my office for awhile.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you all so much for your lovely comments!  These are of Bob Marley. As you can see, I sketched out the first but never finished. I had forgotten about it and just found it a couple of days ago. The second was from a picture I saw in a magazine when he must've been younger. I hung that in my office for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 121860View attachment 121861


Wow! Great likeness, OED!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> These are of Bob Marley.


Did have to say it
That first one......whoa


----------



## Gaer (Sep 10, 2020)

Love your work!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 10, 2020)

*OneEyedDiva .You are very talented.Honestly you are very talented and amazing.*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2020)

Once again...thank you all so much for your nice comments! ❤


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Once again...thank you all so much for your nice comments! ❤



Your work is lovely, Diva.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 21, 2020)

You are deeply blessed with many talents. @OneEyedDiva 
Totally awesome.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

MickaC said:


> You are deeply blessed with many talents. @OneEyedDiva
> Totally awesome.


Thank you so much my friend. I admire your talents as well.   I haven't even expounded on my psychic abilities yet.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 21, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *OneEyedDiva .You are very talented.Honestly you are very talented and amazing.*


Thank you so much Sassycakes!  ❤


----------

